# Would 235/45R18 with Eibachs look best?



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Hay man welcome back . Yeah why not those sound about right .


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

^ agreed ... it'll look clean


----------



## smorey78 (Apr 8, 2012)

Yes they will fit perfectly. its is what i had...eibach's with 235/45 18


----------



## 4piecekit (Mar 17, 2011)

Thanks guys! I won't get them on the car until late June but I'm so glad I bought them. Those steelies are such an eyesore.


----------



## 4piecekit (Mar 17, 2011)

Got my rims today. Sparco Tarmacs 18x8 +40. Got them for a little less than I was prepared to spend for stock 17s and plastidip. I won't get them on until early July but I'm excited!


----------



## Ger8mm (Mar 13, 2014)

man that looks nice


----------



## VictoryRedLTRS (Mar 26, 2012)

Very nice choice on rims, I'm going Sparco tarmacs as well once my tax money arrives.


----------



## VictoryRedLTRS (Mar 26, 2012)

Did you have to get the rims custom drilled for the bolt pattern?


----------



## 4piecekit (Mar 17, 2011)

Not at all. They're 5x105.


----------



## VictoryRedLTRS (Mar 26, 2012)

Awesome, what tires did you get for them?


----------



## 4piecekit (Mar 17, 2011)

I haven't looked at tires yet. I probably won't buy until late June and get them installed first week of July. As of right now I have no clue what tires to even look at. I'll probably will go to Discount Tire since I have one a mile from my apartment. Anyone have any recommendations for tires that aren't outrageously expensive?


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Go onto tires by web .com and compare . is a listing with comparisons and pricing . Just another tool when researching . Nokian Tires | American Racing Wheels and Rims | TiresByWeb.com


----------



## 4piecekit (Mar 17, 2011)

Finally got my rims/tires in today. Got one **** of a deal on the tires. They were used for one evening before a guy returned them. Didn't like them on his Miata. Anyways, I got them for $89/tire. I am still getting used to the rims as I've had the steelies/hubs for 3 years. The tires are Yokohama YK580's in 225/45/18.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Sweet , those look better then some of the other wheels I,ve seen posted ...good deal.


----------

